# Breaking the Law with multiple limits of trout



## ddakota (Jun 28, 2009)

OK - I'm lazy tonight and don't feel like reading regulations, so who can interpret correctly the scenario posted by Texas Roach in the Fishing reports.

caught a limit of trout Friday night before midnight - legal
caught a limit of trout after midnight Friday, so technically its Saturday - legal

went back out Saturday night with same buddy & wives - caught limits of trout before midnight.......... seems to me the wives are legal, but Texas Roach and buddy are lawbreakers.

am I missing something here that would make them legal?


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

They are legal if they ate the first limit...


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

ddakota said:


> OK - I'm lazy tonight and don't feel like reading regulations, so who can interpret correctly the scenario posted by Texas Roach in the Fishing reports.
> 
> caught a limit of trout Friday night before midnight - legal
> caught a limit of trout after midnight Friday, so technically its Saturday - legal
> ...


they caught limits of trout... did they KEEP limits of trout?


----------



## gus110 (May 14, 2008)

Looks illegal to me but I am not the GW


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Possession of Fish

The bag limit for a guided fishing party is equal to the total number of persons in the boat licensed to fish or otherwise exempt from holding a license minus each fishing guide and fishing guide deckhand multiplied by the bag limit for each species harvested.

It is unlawful to take, attempt to take, or possess fish and other aquatic life within a protected length limit, in greater numbers, by any other means, or at any time or place while fishing on or in public waters other than as indicated in this guide.

It is unlawful to land by boat or person any fish (including trout or flounder) taken from public water within a protected length limit, or in excess of the daily bag limit or possession limit established for those fish in Texas, regardless of the state or country in which they were caught.

It is unlawful to possess a finfish of any species taken from public water, except broadbill swordfish, shark, or king mackerel that has the head or tail removed until such person finally lands the catch on the mainland, a peninsula, or barrier island not including jetties or piers and does not transport the catch by boat. Broadbill swordfish, shark, and king mackerel may have the head or tail removed but the carcass must remain intact - the fish may not be filleted

It is illegal to be in possession of a number of fish that exceeds the daily limit while actually fishing.

Yes they were illegal 2 different ways. 1) over limit for a single day period by catching 10 after midnight and 10 more the next night.
2) being in possession of more than the daily bag while actually still out fishing


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

seems to me saturday limits were exceeded, limit after midnight friday and another limit before midnight on saturday. 20 in 1 day is not legal.


----------



## 2GOOD (Mar 16, 2008)

paymerick said:


> they caught limits of trout... did they KEEP limits of trout?


Seems like it. They got pix in the reports section.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Dont know, I was not there, but they sure as heck smoked the trout. They will have a freezer full.


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

2GOOD said:


> Seems like it. They got pix in the reports section.


yah just looked, they took quite a few there...


----------



## Night-Fisherman (Aug 1, 2008)

Not good.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

rut row........


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Clearly was an honest mistake / misunderstanding of the rules else they wouldn't have been talking about it and posting pictures. Ignorance of the law doesn't exempt you from adhering to it, but intentions are worthy of consideration. Good topic though, maybe everyone will be a little more clear on this from now on.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Here is what he said, "After the smack down Friday night we decided to take the wives with us Saturday night and did well again. My wife and I limited as well as my buddy and his wife by midnight". He does not say him and his buddy caught limits Saturday morning, only Friday night. I don't know Roach, but hate to see something misquoted blown out of proportion, none the less accusing them of illegal activities. I didn't count them, but the pics looked like 4 limits to me. So, from what I can tell about the report, 2 limits Friday (him and his buddy) and 4 limits Saturday (them + 2 wives) Sounds legal to me.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Limits*

Not playing junior GW here, I have not even read the report but if it went down like Cat5 said I agree with him and he is right they are illegal X2.

It's simple, if you catch a limit before midnight and a limit after midnight you had better not get caught with both of them limits. And the limit after midnight counts as your Saturday limit. Now if the girls went back out Saturday and they caught two more limits thats fine but the guys had better not be caught holding a rod and reel or it's X4.

Gater


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

If they caught a limit after midnight they were done for that day. I'm sure this happens alot with the pier fisherman fishing back to back nights. As far as the possesion the book says you can't have more than the daily bag limit while fishing. I believe to be legal you have to take that limit to the final destination before you can posess the second limit. I went to the GW office because I fish the pass at night in a boat alot and asked if I fish beyond midnight can I have two limits and the GW said yes. But the way it is written in the book it would be illegal. I will go back over there and ask again to clear this up.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

The possession limit is double the daily bag. So if the daily is 10, you can possess 20 if 10 were from the previous day.

Possession limit is twice the daily bag on game and nongame fish, except as provided in this guide.

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/publications/annual/fish/limits_saltwater/


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Possession limit is intended to allow you to go on, for example, a 2 day camping trip on the south shore of west matagorda. You can have the 20 trout, but it must be catch 10, then go to camp and ice them down, and THEN as 12:01 AM next day you can go back out (with zero fish in hand) and catch 10 more. Then you can go ice them all 20 together and you're fine, but do not get caught with 11 trout _and_ a fishing rod, much less 20. Before or after midnight aint got a thing to do with it. Otherwise every over limit stop a GW made would get the "oh yeah we been out since last night and caught half of these yesterday" excuse. Unless it's a rookie GW it aint gonna fly, trust me.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

I just checked the photos on both of the reports and there were 40 fish for each day......

That means that they got their limit for friday and saturday on the first trip and then the husbands got their limit as well as their wives saturday night!


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/publications/annual/fish/general_rules/

This is where it actually says you cannot be in possession of more than the daily bag while fishing.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Your right there Cat aint gonna fly with any GW. If I get a limit for four people I will be done regardless it isn't woth the hassle.


----------



## dune2218 (Feb 7, 2010)

I"m from South Louisiana,,, I didnt realize there were limits on trout in Tx. ---hmmmmmm I assumed the rules were the same in both states.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

The possesion limit is 20 trout (at least on the upper coast). The day stops at midnight. If you catch 10 before midnight and 10 after midnight, you are good. However your possesion limit is the key. If you have more than 20 trout per person at any given time, you should get a ticket.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

We need an actual active GW to clarify this for us on here I guess. I'm afraid some people may be giving some bad advice. Hell, maybe I'm the one that's wrong (but that would be really rare!).


----------



## Tommy2268 (May 15, 2010)

Category5 said:


> We need an actual active GW to clarify this for us on here I guess. I'm afraid some people may be giving some bad advice. Hell, maybe I'm the one that's wrong (but that would be really rare!).


This part always confuses me.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Our trout limit has been five in Florida for a long time. Too many people, too much green water and fine weather.


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

oooooopppsss!!! Busted cold!! i wonder if he could be prosecuted from this. Definitely not good to brag about illegal activities on a public forum


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

_We had our rods and lights in the truck and were set up and fishing by about 9:30pm. By 10pm the bite was on we had two limits by midnight. It's been a while since I had got to fish so I told my buddy we might as well stay a bit longer since legally we could catch another limit. Well sure enough we did, 2 limits by 1:45am and headed out._

_After the smack down Friday night we decided to take the wives with us Saturday night and did well again. My wife and I limited as well as my buddy and his wife by midnight._

Here is the quote, 2 were clearly limited out for Saturday & ending up taking a double limit that day, wives were legal

bad day for a pic


----------



## steveotheguy (Oct 13, 2006)

You want a trout meat haul? Go to Louisiana where the limit is 25 trout a day


----------



## fishin styx (Jun 30, 2009)

I fish the Fl Gulf coast and have never fished Texas so please excuse a dumb question.
If you catch and keep a legal limit for however many people are in the boat then you can no longer fish, even if practiciong catch and release? Did I read that right?


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

fishin styx said:


> I fish the Fl Gulf coast and have never fished Texas so please excuse a dumb question.
> If you catch and keep a legal limit for however many people are in the boat then you can no longer fish, even if practiciong catch and release? Did I read that right?


You just can't keep anymore after limiting out. You can catch & release all you want. :texasflag


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

They caught my limit to. I gave them approval over the phone.


----------



## Texas Roach (May 29, 2009)

*Let me clear the air here*

Wow, I just got back to my computer and I see I've been getting some negative reponses from some members. Obviously I should have titled my report round 2 Sunday am I know that I couldn't catch another limit sat night, we set up the lights at 11:30pm and didn't start fishing untill 12am (high tide wasn't till 3am anyway). We did not keep one illegal trout, I am aware of the laws and didn't break any of them. I do apologize to anyone I offended I was in a hurry to post my late reports and get back to work, I should have added a few more details. Just wanted to clear my name.-Roach


----------



## gus110 (May 14, 2008)

Well like they say "if it ain't broke, don't fix it". After the smack down Friday night we decided to take the wives with us Saturday night and did well again. *My wife and I limited as well as my buddy and his wife by midnight. *It was great to see my wife smoking them on plastics and she even had more than I did at one time. I let her use my FTU Green Rod with my Chronarch all night and and she fell in love with it, then she dunked it trying to land a trout. Now she says she wants her own Green Rod with a new Curado, I told her to dream on, I'll take the new setup and she can have the old Chronarch ounce I rebuild it after the dunk!:smile: -Roach

Not what you put in your report


----------



## jingvardsen (Jun 12, 2006)

did he mean midnight Sunday??? something sounds fishy, like a few to many fishy


----------



## Brio (May 12, 2008)

No matter how you try to explain it now, it will never rectify what you posted on the fishing report section. Be careful what you type before you select "post". Looks like you shot yourself in the foot on this one...


----------



## Jim Martin (Jun 3, 2009)

gus110 said:


> Well like they say "if it ain't broke, don't fix it". After the smack down Friday night we decided to take the wives with us Saturday night and did well again. *My wife and I limited as well as my buddy and his wife by midnight. *It was great to see my wife smoking them on plastics and she even had more than I did at one time. I let her use my FTU Green Rod with my Chronarch all night and and she fell in love with it, then she dunked it trying to land a trout. Now she says she wants her own Green Rod with a new Curado, I told her to dream on, I'll take the new setup and she can have the old Chronarch ounce I rebuild it after the dunk!:smile: -Roach
> 
> Not what you put in your report


D'oh!!!!


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

Category5 said:


> We need an actual active GW to clarify this for us on here I guess. I'm afraid some people may be giving some bad advice. Hell, maybe I'm the one that's wrong (but that would be really rare!).


If you ask any two gw's their interpretation, you might get two different answers. They are the ones that have final discretion. As for the way the law reads, I think you hit the nail on the head earlier when you said this:



> Possession limit is intended to allow you to go on, for example, a 2 day camping trip on the south shore of west matagorda. You can have the 20 trout, but it must be catch 10, then go to camp and ice them down, and THEN as 12:01 AM next day you can go back out (with zero fish in hand) and catch 10 more. Then you can go ice them all 20 together and you're fine, but do not get caught with 11 trout and a fishing rod, much less 20. Before or after midnight aint got a thing to do with it. Otherwise every over limit stop a GW made would get the "oh yeah we been out since last night and caught half of these yesterday" excuse. Unless it's a rookie GW it aint gonna fly, trust me.


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

A few observations I'd like to make regarding the two reports:

1. First and foremost, I'd be careful, the dude wearing the wife beater looks pretty menacing.

2. The lack of tan suggests and confirms the alleged violations did indeed occur after nightfall.

3. Neither alleged perp is wearing a wedding ring nor is there a tan line.

4. The 1st pic shows a small lap dog walking by the catch somewhat confirming the presence of a female in the residence. Or perhaps?

5. In the 2nd pic both are wearing crocs, that along with the small dog may indicate the alleged perps and in fact extremely close friends.

6. You will also notice that the photos show 3 different people.

In conclusion, I'm going to hold off ruling on the alleged violation until the original poster returns to the thread to explain the discrepancies outlined by the previous posters.

Carry on.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Here's a good one for you. I keep counting and recounting, and I always come up with 41 on the friday night pic, and 43 on the saturday night pic. I can't find any sand trout to explain it away, so it looks like it may be a basic math problem here as well. Keeps getting better!


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

When I was younger and fished the pier at night on P.I. I was told by a GW that you can start over after midnight, BUT you can not keep the 2nd day of fish in the same cooler as the 1st, It must be keep separate and I was told to put the 1st day into the truck to be legal. If I was in a boat I would return to the launch and put them up, then return. If these guys were backed up to there lights and everything was in the back of the truck two coolers might work, but my feeling is it would be up to the GW. I think he would say they should be taken home. :work:


If you get checked that first night, I would suggest not showing up for the second.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

JJGold said:


> A few observations I'd like to make regarding the two reports:
> 
> 1. First and foremost, I'd be careful, the dude wearing the wife beater looks pretty menacing.
> 
> ...


 That's the funniest $hit i've read in a long time!


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Wow. Some people must really have nothing to do than play 'online game warden' and call out some guy over the Internet they don't even know. 
If he did wrong he knows it and karma will bite him in the @ss eventually. Time to give it a rest.


----------



## steveotheguy (Oct 13, 2006)

What's the number that you can call and get a reward? I have been without a job for a month now and I have bills to pay! =)


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

ddakota said:


> went back out Saturday night with *same buddy* & wives - caught limits of trout before midnight..........


Wow, I'm really surprised that no one has caught this one yet. But since finished with my popcorn! From those two pics, that don't look like the SAME BUDDY!! And I can guarantee you if my wife was involved in a meat haul like this, she'd be in on the pic as well......I'm just sayin'


----------



## steveotheguy (Oct 13, 2006)

adpostel said:


> Wow, I'm really surprised that no one has caught this one yet. But since finished with my popcorn! From those two pics, that don't look like the SAME BUDDY!! And I can guarantee you if my wife was involved in a meat haul like this, she'd be in on the pic as well......I'm just sayin'


Maybe "she" is.....You haven't heard of alternative lifestyles?


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

I did not read the whole thread, so if this has been addressed before sorry. First a fishing day does not start at midnight. Possesion limit is 20, bag limit 10. If you get your 10 limit you can take them to the truck, you can go back out and get 10 more. After the second limit, you cannot get another limit for a 24 hour period. So depending on the time that he started fishing for the third limit would be the determining factor on legal or illegal.


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Category5 said:


> Here's a good one for you. I keep counting and recounting, and I always come up with 41 on the friday night pic, and 43 on the saturday night pic. I can't find any sand trout to explain it away, so it looks like it may be a basic math problem here as well. Keeps getting better!


Ouch! Pic's don't lie! I count over on both too.

Im not going to lie... I have been over once, did not find out till I was at home for pic/cleaning. I thanked God that I did not get stopped as it was an honest mistake.(honest or not it should not have happen) Now I lay the fish out and count when im even close, and then again after I think I have limited.


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

steveotheguy said:


> Maybe "she" is.....You haven't heard of alternative lifestyles?


AhhHAHAHAHA!!! :work:

Thats some funny stuff right there! :rotfl:


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Mike77015 said:


> I did not read the whole thread, so if this has been addressed before sorry. First a fishing day does not start at midnight. Possesion limit is 20, bag limit 10. If you get your 10 limit you can take them to the truck, you can go back out and get 10 more. After the second limit, you cannot get another limit for a 24 hour period. So depending on the time that he started fishing for the third limit would be the determining factor on legal or illegal.


Wrong, Its 24 hours that starts at midnight and ends at midnight.

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/publications/annual/fish/definitions/


----------



## Lagunabob (May 19, 2005)

Mike77015 said:


> I did not read the whole thread, so if this has been addressed before sorry. First a fishing day does not start at midnight. Possesion limit is 20, bag limit 10. If you get your 10 limit you can take them to the truck, you can go back out and get 10 more. After the second limit, you cannot get another limit for a 24 hour period. So depending on the time that he started fishing for the third limit would be the determining factor on legal or illegal.


you may be a little off. Its a daily bag limit and a daily bag limit is a quanity of species taken in one day.


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

cfulbright said:


> Wrong, It does start at midnight.


So if you catch 5 before midnight, then you can catch 10 after.


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

It is within a 24 hour period.


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

Mike77015 said:


> So if you catch 5 before midnight, then you can catch 10 after.


Technically yeah...as long as you didn't catch them in one sitting. I could fish from 9-10 pm, go home, clean fish, and then go out after midnight and catch my limit for the next day.


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Mike77015 said:


> So if you catch 5 before midnight, then you can catch 10 after.


YEP!

Look at my last post again a added the link


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

From the TPWD Website:

DEFINITIONS

*Day: *A 24-hour period of time that begins at midnight and ends at midnight.

*Bag and Length Limits for Saltwater Fish*


Daily bag is the quantity of a species of a wildlife resource that may be taken in one day.
Possession limit is twice the daily bag on game and nongame fish, except as provided in this guide.
Possession limit does not apply to wildlife resources in the possession of or stored by a person at their permanent residence.
There are no bag, possession, or length limits on game or nongame fish, except as listed in this guide.
Interesting......


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

Category5 said:


> Here's a good one for you. I keep counting and recounting, and I always come up with 41 on the friday night pic, and 43 on the saturday night pic. I can't find any sand trout to explain it away, so it looks like it may be a basic math problem here as well. Keeps getting better!


I'd like to have another poster perform another recount before I rule on this issue.



steveotheguy said:


> What's the number that you can call and get a reward? I have been without a job for a month now and I have bills to pay! =)


Operation Game Thief 1-800-792-GAME (4263



adpostel said:


> Wow, I'm really surprised that no one has caught this one yet. But since finished with my popcorn! From those two pics, that don't look like the SAME BUDDY!! And I can guarantee you if my wife was involved in a meat haul like this, she'd be in on the pic as well......I'm just sayin'


The alleged violator did not state it was the same buddy in the original report. Stick with the facts. 



Mike77015 said:


> I did not read the whole thread, so if this has been addressed before sorry..................... So depending on the time that he started fishing for the third limit would be the determining factor on legal or illegal.


I suggest you read the whole thread before responding, it's only fair.



cfulbright said:


> Ouch! Pic's don't lie! I count over on both too.
> 
> Im not going to lie... I have been over once, did not find out till I was at home for pic/cleaning. I thanked God that I did not get stopped as it was an honest mistake.(honest or not it should not have happen) Now I lay the fish out and count when im even close, and then again after I think I have limited.


Unfortunately, I wouldn't be able to accept your recount being an admitted past game violator.



cfulbright said:


> Wrong, It does start at midnight.


I'll need to you to post a link with verification of this fact. edit: You guys are fast.


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

*So I guess this means you can't really catch a limit before midnight and then continue fishing after midnight? You'd have to take your first 10 to the truck or house, then go back and fish again after midnight?*

*Possession of Fish:*

*It is illegal to be in possession of a number of fish that exceeds the daily limit while actually fishing.*


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

adpostel said:


> *So I guess this means you can't really catch a limit before midnight and then continue fishing after midnight? You'd have to take your first 10 to the truck or house, then go back and fish again after midnight?*
> 
> *Possession of Fish:*
> 
> *It is illegal to be in possession of a number of fish that exceeds the daily limit while actually fishing.*


Yup.


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

Yes, I called and was wrong and am big enough to admit it. Midnight is a cutoff time. I have been taught wrong about this my entire life, and stand corrected.


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

JJGold said:


> Unfortunately, I wouldn't be able to accept your recount being an admitted past game violator.
> 
> I'll need to you to post a link with verification of this fact. edit: You guys are fast.


LMAO thank you Moderator JJ!

I learned and have been rehabilitated from my past infractions. The count stands.

And before you posted I edited my post and added the link.


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

Mike77015 said:


> Yes, I called and was wrong and am big enough to admit it. Midnight is a cutoff time. I have been taught wrong about this my entire life, and stand corrected.


Cool that you called Mike, did you happen to also ask about the whole catching some before midnight, then catching another limit after midnight by any chance? The way I read it is that you have to take the original limit or catch to your "final destination" before you catch the next limit for the next day.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

adpostel said:


> *So I guess this means you can't really catch a limit before midnight and then continue fishing after midnight? You'd have to take your first 10 to the truck or house, then go back and fish again after midnight?*
> 
> *Absolutely not. You can have 20 trout & six redfish in posession per person coming at daylight after an all night trip. *
> 
> ...


*Not if you caught your first limit before midnight, & are working on a second limit after midnight. This is the statr of a new day.*


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

I was told by the GW that you can have a two day limit in your boat as long as they are in different ice chest seperating the two days worth of limits. I would not try this though. If anyone wants to call them I called: (281)931-6471 Major William Skeen


----------



## Earp (Jul 24, 2009)

I count about 42. Numbers 13 and 15 are under number 14.

10, 13, 15, 18, and 20 could be sand trout. I am willing to give him the benefit of the doubt. Very impressive hauls!


----------



## let's go (Nov 14, 2005)




----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

Wow this could open up another can o' worms, but does 10 in the freezer at home "final destination" count as part of 20 in possesion?


----------



## jingvardsen (Jun 12, 2006)

let's go said:


>


where do yal get these?? now that's funny!!


----------



## Earp (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## steveotheguy (Oct 13, 2006)

Mike77015 said:


> Wow this could open up another can o' worms, but does 10 in the freezer at home "final destination" count as part of 20 in possesion?


No, You can have an unlimited amount of fish at home.


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

Mike77015 said:


> I was told by the GW that you can have a two day limit in your boat as long as they are in different ice chest seperating the two days worth of limits. I would not try this though. If anyone wants to call them I called: (281)931-6471 Major William Skeen


 Cool, thats exactly what I wanted to know Mike, thanks for calling.....

and don't feel bad about being wrong, obviously everyone here had different thoughts about this law, this has turned into a great learning experience for a lot of people I'm sure.......

Tight Lines......


----------



## jingvardsen (Jun 12, 2006)

adpostel said:


> Cool, thats exactly what I wanted to know Mike, thanks for calling.....
> 
> and don't feel bad about being wrong, obviously everyone here had different thoughts about this law, this has turned into a great learning experience for a lot of people I'm sure.......
> 
> Tight Lines......


Except for Roach... poor guy is looking at this as a guestsad3sm


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> *Not if you caught your first limit before midnight, & are working on a second limit after midnight. This is the statr of a new day.*


 BLK JKC, thats what I was thinkin', but the TPWD website says one thing, and the game warden that Mike called seem to conflict a little bit don't you think?

I can bet it is probably to the descretion of the game warden and if there isn't any jicky stuff goin on, we'd prolly be OK.

IE...two separate coolers for the two separate days.....

HECK, I don't even know why I'm so worried about it, I ain't ever caught a limit anyway! LOL......


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

Earp said:


> I count about 42. Numbers 13 and 15 are under number 14.
> 
> 10, 13, 15, 18, and 20 could be sand trout. I am willing to give him the benefit of the doubt. Very impressive hauls!


Solid work, Earp. Can you run the same count for the Saturday night alleged crime spree?

Thanks.


----------



## jingvardsen (Jun 12, 2006)

HECK, I don't even know why I'm so worried about it, I ain't ever caught a limit anyway! LOL......[/QUOTE]
theres always a first!!


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

jingvardsen said:


> Except for Roach... poor guy is looking at this as a guestsad3sm


hahah, I know, I feel sorry for him as well. I don't think the dude had any wrong intentions whatsoever.

Further more, if you think about what he posted. They (meaning all of them) could have actually had 100 fish between everyone mentioned from the span of Friday thru Sunday, and I only counted around 80......

10 each on Friday = 20
10 each on Sat = 20 on Sat by the guys and 20 more by the girls later that night = 40
Then 40 more on Sunday by all

20+40+40 = 100 fish total in the three day span

and if a game warden would have stopped 4 people with 40 fish, they wouldn't have said anything.


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Mike77015 said:


> I was told by the GW that you can have a two day limit in your boat as long as they are in different ice chest seperating the two days worth of limits. I would not try this though. If anyone wants to call them I called: (281)931-6471 Major William Skeen


Good work Mike, Looks like I was spot on. (I would still put them in the truck)

:brew2: to you


----------



## pintail74 (Jul 26, 2007)

This is a common mistake/practice in hunting and fishing. Daily limit means X amount per DAY.

I know a Warden in West Texas who absolutely hammers people during dove season. For example, he goes out in the morning and finds a guy with 9 dove. He'll come back in the afternoon and the guy will have 8 more dove. BAM, ticket. Does it all day, everyday during dove season, gets them almost everytime.

How many times have you heard people say "We limited in the morning and the afternoon"?

It's not my business what others do, but it can and will get you a ticket (a rather expensive one at that), so be careful anytime you're in possession of more than a day limit on the water or in the field.


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

pintail74 said:


> This is a common mistake/practice in hunting and fishing. Daily limit means X amount per DAY.
> 
> I know a Warden in West Texas who absolutely hammers people during dove season. For example, he goes out in the morning and finds a guy with 9 dove. He'll come back in the afternoon and the guy will have 8 more dove. BAM, ticket. Does it all day, everyday during dove season, gets them almost everytime.
> 
> ...


This is in a single day (24hours midnight to midnight) Not what were talking about. Midnight starts a new day everyday.


----------



## jingvardsen (Jun 12, 2006)

adpostel said:


> hahah, I know, I feel sorry for him as well. I don't think the dude had any wrong intentions whatsoever.
> 
> Further more, if you think about what he posted. They (meaning all of them) could have actually had 100 fish between everyone mentioned from the span of Friday thru Sunday, and I only counted around 80......
> 
> ...


I do think homeboy screwed up and caught too many fish. that being said, I wish I encountered that problem every now and then, where I had to start throwing em back!!


----------



## pelochas (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

The guys the biggest liar on the internet....case closed......WW


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

OR thats what I would claim....WW


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Earp said:


> I count about 42. Numbers 13 and 15 are under number 14.
> 
> 10, 13, 15, 18, and 20 could be sand trout. I am willing to give him the benefit of the doubt. Very impressive hauls!


you missed one count in the triangle hidden underneath of 19, 10 and 14.


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

InfamousJ said:


> you missed one count in the triangle hidden underneath of 19, 10 and 14.


That fish may have been accounted for in number 13 or 15. :ac550:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Some of y'all need one of these... LOL


----------



## Doubleover (Jul 7, 2005)

Was Texas Roach's post a fishing report or a bragging report? I am still confused!


----------



## Earp (Jul 24, 2009)

Here is the pic from Saturday. I am sure some of these are sand trout, whiting, or yellow fin.

I think the crocs must be the secret to their success.


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Some of y'all need one of these... LOL


Yes, and for extra credit. Can you confirm alleged violation codes 1107, 1115 fall under Texas Adminstrative Code Title 31, Part 2, Chapter 65, Subchapter A, Division 3, Rule 65.42?

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/warden/court_information/violation_codes/fishing.phtml#ii_b

http://info.sos.state.tx.us/pls/pub...c=&p_ploc=&pg=1&p_tac=&ti=31&pt=2&ch=65&rl=72


----------



## tlbullfrog (May 17, 2006)

fishin styx said:


> I fish the Fl Gulf coast and have never fished Texas so please excuse a dumb question.
> If you catch and keep a legal limit for however many people are in the boat then you can no longer fish, even if practiciong catch and release? Did I read that right?


Blk Jck answered"
"You just can't keep anymore after limiting out. You can catch & release all you want." :texasflag

But the TPWD regs say this:
*It is unlawful to land by boat or person any fish (including trout or flounder) taken from public water within a protected length limit, or in excess of the daily bag limit or possession limit established for those fish in Texas, regardless of the state or country in which they were caught. *
*( http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/publications/annual/fish/general_rules/ )*

So... It looks like once you have 10 trout in your possession for the day, you can't even 'accidentally' catch a trout if you're trying to finish your Red / Flounder limits! Am I reading this correctly?


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

Earp said:


> Here is the pic from Saturday. I am sure some of these are sand trout, whiting, or yellow fin.
> 
> I think the crocs must be the secret to their success.


Outstanding work.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

What pis$es me off most about this is how I wasn't given a courtesy phone call inviting me out there to the slaughter to help with this in person! Never mind about him not having any idea who I am or what my number is.


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

We may also have to alert the appropriate authorities regarding a neighbors possible parking violation (blocking a public sidewalk).


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

Ha, parking violation... I just Lol'd my pants...

As for not being able to land a fish by person or boat while you already have a limit: That sucks... if you're limited out on trout but not reds and while fishing for reds you catch a trout, then what?

Anyway, I Lol'd my pants again with that quote of the law... the *"(including trout or flounder)"* made me lose it after a few seconds of pondering... are trout and flounder usually not considered fish or something?

I'm sure there is a reason for the parenthesis...


----------



## MIKE S. (Apr 8, 2007)

I heard all the fish were released after the photo...


----------



## gus110 (May 14, 2008)

We have an obvious man card violation, turn in your man card immediately


----------



## steveotheguy (Oct 13, 2006)

JJGold said:


> We may also have to alert the appropriate authorities regarding a neighbors possible parking violation (blocking a public sidewalk).


Looks like the dog doesn't have tags either.


----------



## The_Hook (Oct 9, 2009)

This thread is still going? *yawn*


----------



## dragginfool (Sep 12, 2009)

*Just another observation...*

The following subjects are NOT allowed here: 
1. Banned users 
2. Politics (except in The Jungle)
3. Immigration (except in The Jungle)
4. For sale items (that belongs on the classifieds)
5. ttt (to the top)
6. BBB (gripes about a business)
*7. Junior game wardens
*8. Complaints about keeping legal catches
9. Team sports (needs to be in the Sports Forum)
10. Trolls (hijacked handles, he said-she said-they said, stupid avatars, stupid 
signatures, stupid user titles)
11. Adult material, links containing adult material
12. Gambling or casino posts
13. Pit bulls (except in The Jungle)
14. Questions locked or deleted posts
15. Copyrighted material or pictures (If you didn't take the picture, don't post it)
16. Cross posting for sale items on the forums. 
17. No guide bashing. 
18. Advertising by non sponsors in avatars, user titles, and posts. You may advertise for free on the classifieds. Anywhere else is limited to Site Sponsors


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

dragginfool said:


> The following subjects are NOT allowed here:
> 1. Banned users
> 2. Politics (except in The Jungle)
> 3. Immigration (except in The Jungle)
> ...


The following subjects are NOT allowed here: 
1. Banned users 
2. Politics (except in The Jungle)
3. Immigration (except in The Jungle)
4. For sale items (that belongs on the classifieds)
5. ttt (to the top)
6. BBB (gripes about a business)
7. Junior game wardens
8. Complaints about keeping legal catches
9. Team sports (needs to be in the Sports Forum)
10. Trolls (hijacked handles, he said-she said-they said, stupid avatars, stupid 
signatures, stupid user titles)
11. Adult material, links containing adult material
12. Gambling or casino posts
13. Pit bulls (except in The Jungle)
14. Questions locked or deleted posts
15. Copyrighted material or pictures (If you didn't take the picture, don't post it)
16. Cross posting for sale items on the forums. 
17. No guide bashing. 
18. Advertising by non sponsors in avatars, user titles, and posts. You may advertise for free on the classifieds. Anywhere else is limited to Site Sponsors
*19. Junior Thread Moderators*


----------



## dragginfool (Sep 12, 2009)

Category5 said:


> The following subjects are NOT allowed here:
> 1. Banned users
> 2. Politics (except in The Jungle)
> 3. Immigration (except in The Jungle)
> ...


Didnt know anyone and everyone could make their own rules on 2Cool?


----------



## Boatcrazy700 (May 30, 2010)

A Daily bag limit is just that. Daily 24 hr period 0001-0000 (12:01am-12:00am). I have seen NMFS/NOAA (National Marine Fisheries Service) seize everything and I mean everything from a guy who violated the daily bag limit. The NMFS agent who did the seizure said that was lite compared to what they are authorized to do. When all was said and done the guy had $18,000 in fines plus court and atternory fees. So is it really worth it?


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

nice, lol


----------



## Doubleover (Jul 7, 2005)

I think the following picture was photoshopped.


----------



## Back Bay boy (Apr 7, 2010)

This thread made me laugh.What a hoot.Who cares honest mistake<my motto is if you dont sign my checks or give up the vagina then I cant hear you.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Back Bay boy said:


> or give up the vagina then I cant hear you.


Unless you are a goat whisperer, you couldn't understand what was being said anyway. hwell:


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Back Bay boy said:


> my motto is if you dont sign my checks or give up the vagina then I cant hear you.


Awesome motto!!!!!!! I am officially potlicking your motto for myself.


----------



## Back Bay boy (Apr 7, 2010)

Cant hear you.


----------



## Randy-z71 (Sep 10, 2007)

and we wonder why we dont get good fishing reports anymore!!
next time post in another language and it is all good the tree hugger will think you just didnt know the difference and leave it be just like the real GW, NO HAbla Inglias


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Randy-z71 said:


> and we wonder why we dont get good fishing reports anymore!!
> next time post in another language and it is all good the tree hugger will think you just didnt know the difference and leave it be just like the real GW, NO HAbla Inglias


Si'...No pescado aqui El Hefe' :fish:


----------



## Randy-z71 (Sep 10, 2007)

Yup! no fish here!!


----------



## ddakota (Jun 28, 2009)

Since I started all this, and I am surprised by the number of comments - let me add:

1) I really wasn't trying to start a frying of the kid, I was just curious what other peoples interpretation of the regulations were
2) I think the regulations are open to interpretation as to how you treat your separate days limits - they are not specific, therefore you are at the mercy of the GW
3) I think the regs are clear in that you are only allowed a 2 day possession limit (other than at your home), the day starts and ends at midnight AND you cannot catch that possession limit in the same day
3) I will give him the benefit of the doubt and bet that he did not intentionally go out to break the law. It was probably an honest mistake, but try explaining that to the judge. 
4) I also know GW's that will bust you for killing a limit of dove in the morning and then another in the afternoon - and rightly so - and I can only assume they would do the same for fish
5) I don't think we need to pile on the kid - but have enjoyed the comments - it was not my intent to fry him, just wanted to open a discussion concerning an issue that is ambiguous as it is written in the regulations.


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

this is the best thread I have read in a long time. Stevo and Jj gold made me laugh my arse off. I know Texas Roach is reading this just puckered up thinking "oh my god I am going to jail" Dont worry Bro we all support you and know it is a mistake. We all make mistakes and learn from them. Hopefully this thread wont be used against you in court. We are all for you and just poking fun of you so chime on in and let us know how you are feeling!!


----------



## Rosharon Red (Mar 31, 2009)

10 fish per day...20 fish bag limit...time starts at 12am and ends at 12pm...mistake was made but explain that to GW... BAG LIMIT IS POSSESSION for two whole days which you did not qualify...honest mistake but be careful!!!


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

"2) I think the regulations are open to interpretation as to how you treat your separate days limits - they are not specific, therefore you are at the mercy of the GW"

Now y'all catching on - government LOVES to leave "gray areas" like this - to be interpreted how they see fit for each situation... 

T-BONE


----------



## Texas Roach (May 29, 2009)

I just came in from work and read this entire thread and first of all I want to thanks the detectives, judge and jury for convicting me of poaching, great work. I also want to thank the artists for the nice things you added to my pictures and all the time you spent numbering my trout for me, I hope you have graphic design jobs because you guys did an excellent work on my pics. I get on this site and post reports all the time, I don't bash anyone or make comments about their wife beaters or their buddy and thier shoes and dogs and how there nieghbors park, that's not what this site is for. If you have a smart *** comment then PM me and we can talk about it out from behind the computer screen otherwise don't comment at all. The only thing I will admit I did wrong was make some typing errors, I had no idea that I was going to get nit picked by some people that have nothing better to do than to try to ruin a good catch. You guys need to spend a little more time on the water and out from behind your computer. My buddy and I caught 40 specks and 3 sand trout friday night and saturday morning, 1 sand trout made it into the picture the other two stayed in the cooler. Saturday night the same buddy and our wives went back with my other buddy (in the wife beater) who i did not even mention in my post because no rules of this site say you have to list every fisherman that goes on every trip with you! We caught 43 specks between 5 fisherman and here's where you guys took off and ran with it, I typed "by midnight" in my head I was telling myself to type "after midnight" but as I said before I was tired, I work my *** off all the time, I made a typo, i didn't proof read before i posted, even if i did i probably still wouldn't have caught it. Bottom line is you people can crucify me if you want but there are only 6 people that know when those fish were caught, myself and the 4 people fishing with me and the guy that opened the gate for us at the campground at 11:30pm satuday night. I took a pic with my phone at 1:19am and texted it to my buddy, a cooler shot with 14 trout we left at 4am with 43 trout. I don't owe you guys any explanation and don't even know why i did, I'm getting my *** hammered because i typed the word "by" when i meant to type "after". There aint no way i limited before midnight saturday because we hadn't even got set up yet. Good work internet police I hope yall feel better I not gonna lose a wink of sleep because I know i was legal and what you think doesn't make a flip to me. Oh by the way after the trout slaughter we headed offshore kept 34 snapper between two guys hit the beach front and kept 16 tarpon then as if our luck couldn't get any better we spotted two young bucks in velvet on the way home eating clover in a ditch, stuck the 22 out the window and dropped 'em. Man sometimes things just fall right in your lap! See you guys on the water but don't stand too close I'll probably be poaching!- Roach


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

You have to have 2 coolers. One labeled before midnight, and the other labeled after midnight


----------



## hillbilly deluxe (Jun 7, 2007)

Texas Roach said:


> I just came in from work and read this entire thread and first of all I want to thanks the detectives, judge and jury for convicting me of poaching, great work. I also want to thank the artists for the nice things you added to my pictures and all the time you spent numbering my trout for me, I hope you have graphic design jobs because you guys did an excellent work on my pics. I get on this site and post reports all the time, I don't bash anyone or make comments about their wife beaters or their buddy and thier shoes and dogs and how there nieghbors park, that's not what this site is for. If you have a smart *** comment then PM me and we can talk about it out from behind the computer screen otherwise don't comment at all. The only thing I will admit I did wrong was make some typing errors, I had no idea that I was going to get nit picked by some people that have nothing better to do than to try to ruin a good catch. You guys need to spend a little more time on the water and out from behind your computer. My buddy and I caught 40 specks and 3 sand trout friday night and saturday morning, 1 sand trout made it into the picture the other two stayed in the cooler. Saturday night the same buddy and our wives went back with my other buddy (in the wife beater) who i did not even mention in my post because no rules of this site say you have to list every fisherman that goes on every trip with you! We caught 43 specks between 5 fisherman and here's where you guys took off and ran with it, I typed "by midnight" in my head I was telling myself to type "after midnight" but as I said before I was tired, I work my *** off all the time, I made a typo, i didn't proof read before i posted, even if i did i probably still wouldn't have caught it. Bottom line is you people can crucify me if you want but there are only 6 people that know when those fish were caught, myself and the 4 people fishing with me and the guy that opened the gate for us at the campground at 11:30pm satuday night. I took a pic with my phone at 1:19am and texted it to my buddy, a cooler shot with 14 trout we left at 4am with 43 trout. I don't owe you guys any explanation and don't even know why i did, I'm getting my *** hammered because i typed the word "by" when i meant to type "after". There aint no way i limited before midnight saturday because we hadn't even got set up yet. Good work internet police I hope yall feel better I not gonna lose a wink of sleep because I know i was legal and what you think doesn't make a flip to me. Oh by the way after the trout slaughter we headed offshore kept 34 snapper between two guys hit the beach front and kept 16 tarpon then as if our luck couldn't get any better we spotted two young bucks in velvet on the way home eating clover in a ditch, stuck the 22 out the window and dropped 'em. Man sometimes things just fall right in your lap! See you guys on the water but don't stand too close I'll probably be poaching!- Roach


 YOU DAM LAW BREAKER!!!!!! I won't tail as long as you take me with you next time!!!! Looks like fun wish i could get into them like that. Don't you just love the JR GW'S great haul!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Only one question, how do you get your wife to fish after midnight?


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

well just tell me where you were fishin at and ill take all the BS from the JR GWs on here next time hah


----------



## The_Hook (Oct 9, 2009)

Texas Roach said:


> I just came in from work and read this entire thread and first of all I want to thanks the detectives, judge and jury for convicting me of poaching, great work. I also want to thank the artists for the nice things you added to my pictures and all the time you spent numbering my trout for me, I hope you have graphic design jobs because you guys did an excellent work on my pics. I get on this site and post reports all the time, I don't bash anyone or make comments about their wife beaters or their buddy and thier shoes and dogs and how there nieghbors park, that's not what this site is for. If you have a smart *** comment then PM me and we can talk about it out from behind the computer screen otherwise don't comment at all. The only thing I will admit I did wrong was make some typing errors, I had no idea that I was going to get nit picked by some people that have nothing better to do than to try to ruin a good catch. You guys need to spend a little more time on the water and out from behind your computer. My buddy and I caught 40 specks and 3 sand trout friday night and saturday morning, 1 sand trout made it into the picture the other two stayed in the cooler. Saturday night the same buddy and our wives went back with my other buddy (in the wife beater) who i did not even mention in my post because no rules of this site say you have to list every fisherman that goes on every trip with you! We caught 43 specks between 5 fisherman and here's where you guys took off and ran with it, I typed "by midnight" in my head I was telling myself to type "after midnight" but as I said before I was tired, I work my *** off all the time, I made a typo, i didn't proof read before i posted, even if i did i probably still wouldn't have caught it. Bottom line is you people can crucify me if you want but there are only 6 people that know when those fish were caught, myself and the 4 people fishing with me and the guy that opened the gate for us at the campground at 11:30pm satuday night. I took a pic with my phone at 1:19am and texted it to my buddy, a cooler shot with 14 trout we left at 4am with 43 trout. I don't owe you guys any explanation and don't even know why i did, I'm getting my *** hammered because i typed the word "by" when i meant to type "after". There aint no way i limited before midnight saturday because we hadn't even got set up yet. Good work internet police I hope yall feel better I not gonna lose a wink of sleep because I know i was legal and what you think doesn't make a flip to me. Oh by the way after the trout slaughter we headed offshore kept 34 snapper between two guys hit the beach front and kept 16 tarpon then as if our luck couldn't get any better we spotted two young bucks in velvet on the way home eating clover in a ditch, stuck the 22 out the window and dropped 'em. Man sometimes things just fall right in your lap! See you guys on the water but don't stand too close I'll probably be poaching!- Roach


Nice catch, and don't let this stop you from posting reports.
People are quick to hang you on here for many reasons:

1) Jealous because you are able to catch multiple limits in a few days and they can't
2) Since you are catching so many fish, and they aren't, they think your killing off the resources (because they can't find the fish)
3) Fill in all the blanks themselves on your fishing report to suit there urge to give critisim to others

As for the main topic of this thread, I see understandable and a great question. As I myself didn't really know the correct answer for the legal limits when fishing through the night into the next day. As for all the other bashing, it was uncalled for and only deters others from posting reports.


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

hey Texas Roach. I think you are taking it way too seriously. Most guys are just poking fun at you and not calling you out. Like I said in my earlier email "we are all for you and not against you" So dont take it seriously. Everybody makes mistakes. So dont get your feathers all ruffled. This site hasnt had any good topics in awhile and this was just something everybody could relate to and talk about. You gott a admit that a few threads were downright funny like the parking violation. You are a fellow 2cooler and you are part of the gang!!!!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

What Craig said. Also...Next time, post some pictures of the women that went on the trip!


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

yeah show us your women we want to buy your woman. How much for the little girl!! LOL Can anyone name the movie???


----------



## Dwagg (May 23, 2007)

*Not Cool*

Obviously this was a good topic, because there seemed to be alot of confusion during the whole thread. On the other hand to call the man out on a public forum just sucks. If you are that concerned about it, why not be a little more curtious to the guy and PM him and then maybe you can get the true story of what took place.


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

I try to stay out of these conversations.....but yeah, several were calling him out....or crucifying him. Uncalled for. To have a thread this long accusing the man of being illegal without even making a courtesy pm/call.....is not cool or fair. Just my .02


----------



## REDKILR (Apr 30, 2005)

capt mullet said:


> yeah show us your women we want to buy your woman. How much for the little girl!! LOL Can anyone name the movie???


Blues Brothers


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

jingvardsen said:


> Except for Roach... poor guy is looking at this as a guestsad3sm





adpostel said:


> hahah, I know, I feel sorry for him as well. I don't think the dude had any wrong intentions whatsoever.


Ya, not everyone is bashing you bro, but you do have to admit some of these posts are hilarious........

Tight Lines, and keep killin' em........


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Category5 said:


> Clearly was an honest mistake / misunderstanding of the rules else they wouldn't have been talking about it and posting pictures. Ignorance of the law doesn't exempt you from adhering to it, but intentions are worthy of consideration. Good topic though, maybe everyone will be a little more clear on this from now on.


Seriously, I'm sorry we took it to a level that ended up feeling like a personal attack. I'm sure everyone was just messing around with you. Like someone said, nobody likes it when someone else catches more fish! Someone's got to pay!!!!!!


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

So I guess the "Just Keep Five" campaign doesn't apply?


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

fishin shallow said:


> So I guess the "Just Keep Five" campaign doesn't apply?


more like on hundred and FIVE!! LOL


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Dwagg said:


> On the other hand to call the man out on a public forum just sucks. .


Welcome to the new 2cool. I can remember when that activity got you banned but it seldom happened. That was back when my kids could safely read the forums...


----------



## hammerdown (Jan 10, 2009)

How does one catch fish when they're behind a computer screen all day?


----------



## Jim Martin (Jun 3, 2009)

hammerdown said:


> How does one catch fish when they're behind a computer screen all day?


Blackberry and a rod holder....


----------



## jingvardsen (Jun 12, 2006)

Man I thought yesterday was a good day! A few got mad, most of us laughed(a lot) and everyone learned something. And hey it rained too. Amen!!


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

tlbullfrog said:


> Blk Jck answered"
> "You just can't keep anymore after limiting out. You can catch & release all you want." :texasflag
> 
> But the TPWD regs say this:
> ...


No. In this context the verb "to land" means to bring ashore for the purpose of retaining. Not as in landing a fish.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Levelwind said:


> No. In this context the verb "to land" means to bring ashore for the purpose of retaining. Not as in landing a fish.


Ding Ding Ding! Correct!


----------



## Back Bay boy (Apr 7, 2010)

Who cares what these other guys think they dont have to pay the fine.I thought this thread was cool also.It seems tp me alot of these guys who made jokes were actually making fun of the junior gamewardens not the guy who posted.Funny how some people have to much time on there hands.Keep the pics coming sand forget these guys who dog you.They are probably just ****** becouse they cant catch fish.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Back Bay boy said:


> Who cares what these other guys think they dont have to pay the fine.I thought this thread was cool also.It seems tp me alot of these guys who made jokes were actually making fun of the junior gamewardens not the guy who posted.Funny how some people have to much time on there hands.Keep the pics coming sand forget these guys who dog you.They are probably just ****** becouse they cant catch fish.


I can't hear you!


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

Texas Roach said:


> ......... My buddy and I caught 40 specks and 3 sand trout friday night and saturday morning, 1 sand trout made it into the picture the other two stayed in the cooler. Saturday night the same buddy and our wives went back with my other buddy (in the wife beater) who i did not even mention in my post because no rules of this site say you have to list every fisherman that goes on every trip with you! We caught 43 specks between 5 fisherman and here's where you guys took off and ran with it, I typed "by midnight" in my head I was telling myself to type "after midnight" but as I said before I was tired, I work my *** off all the time, I made a typo, i didn't proof read before i posted, even if i did i probably still wouldn't have caught it. Bottom line is you people can crucify me if you want but there are only 6 people that know when those fish were caught, myself and the 4 people fishing with me and the guy that opened the gate for us at the campground at 11:30pm satuday night. I took a pic with my phone at 1:19am and texted it to my buddy, a cooler shot with 14 trout we left at 4am with 43 trout. I don't owe you guys any explanation and don't even know why i did, I'm getting my *** hammered because i typed the word "by" when i meant to type "after". There aint no way i limited before midnight saturday because we hadn't even got set up yet........- Roach


*Is this you final answer?*


----------



## Leroy Toughjeans (Mar 12, 2010)

JJGOld - is a "S" starter ha ha

Those diagrams were classic yesterday


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

Did you catch them with croaker?


----------



## 3up3down (Jul 12, 2005)

*Classic Threads Forum--MONT*

This thread has been quite entertaining and informative....Mont needs to make a* Classic Threads Forum *and start with this one.


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

I laughed, I cried... 
　
　
Definitely a classic. :cheers:


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*question*

Too much info. too little info. GPS coords. Back ground shots, croakers, arty only, freakin corkies. I really don't care.

:camera: Just show me the women!!! 

Really though, that one fish looks undersized. Hang'm High!!


----------



## flatwound (Mar 30, 2010)

What is "final Destination " ? For a outa towner !

Motel room ? Camp site ? vehicle ? what if you"re sleeping in the back of your truckcamper for two weeks on a Texas beach and you live in Omaha ?


----------



## flatwound (Mar 30, 2010)

What is "final Destination " ? For a outa towner !

Motel room ? Camp site ? vehicle ? what if you"re sleeping in the back of your truckcamper for two weeks on a Texas beach and you live in Omaha ?


----------



## Back Bay boy (Apr 7, 2010)

Ok you cant use my motto against me.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

If only we had a pine needle to set the record straight!


Fishin-Inc said:


> Too much info. too little info. GPS coords. Back ground shots, croakers, arty only, freakin corkies. I really don't care.
> 
> :camera: Just show me the women!!!
> 
> Really though, that one fish looks undersized. Hang'm High!!


----------



## Doubleover (Jul 7, 2005)

Am I the only one who is reading just the funny post? The serious post have become boring. Oh and did Boasha show you how to catch those on a popping cork with a Corky tipped with live Croaker?


----------



## Rosharon Red (Mar 31, 2009)

This is funny...The guy broke the law and everyone just puts it too the side...The fact is he caught over the limit and it is a joke now...He made a mistake and we must not forget that...seeming he understands that...lets not get too juicy here...we have all the excuses in the world but he violated game laws. Let him learn from his experience and not embolish his mistakes and worship him....


----------



## Back Bay boy (Apr 7, 2010)

Get off your cross Rosharon Red we need the wood.


----------



## jingvardsen (Jun 12, 2006)

Rosharon Red said:


> This is funny...The guy broke the law and everyone just puts it too the side...The fact is he caught over the limit and it is a joke now...He made a mistake and we must not forget that...seeming he understands that...lets not get too juicy here...we have all the excuses in the world but he violated game laws. Let him learn from his experience and not embolish his mistakes and worship him....


No one is condoning his actions, if in fact he did break the law. He says he mad a typing error. I will give him the benefit of the doubt as I think others are. If he broke the law its on him and he knows it. That said, did you hear that obama wants to kick someones *****, I think they kept too many fish:biggrin:


----------



## The_Hook (Oct 9, 2009)

Rosharon Red said:


> This is funny...The guy broke the law and everyone just puts it too the side...The fact is he caught over the limit and it is a joke now...He made a mistake and we must not forget that...seeming he understands that...lets not get too juicy here...we have all the excuses in the world but he violated game laws. Let him learn from his experience and not embolish his mistakes and worship him....


What are you, the PoPo? Let me guess, your the Responsibility Police that MUST not let other forget there mistakes! :cop:

Like I said before....

People are quick to hang you on here for many reasons:

1) Jealous because you are able to catch multiple limits in a few days and they can't
2) Since you are catching so many fish, and they aren't, they think your killing off the resources (because they can't find the fish)
3) *Fill in all the blanks themselves on your fishing report to suit there urge to give critisim to others*

On another note....

GREAT CATCH ROACH.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

The main thing I enjoy from posts like this is 
1. The humour
2. that there are always several people who misunderstand the laws and are adamant that they are correct. 

Yeah, the Jr. GW stuff gets out of hand, but if you post something that sounds, or appears illegal, you best be prepared for'em. Just a fact of cyber-life. I'll even join in the joshing, but if I think someone has really screwed up and is in jeopardy of hearing from John Law (they read these threads) I'll PM the poster and have several times. 

All in all, a little humor, a little education, kinda like Sesame Street!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Levelwind said:


> All in all, a little humor, a little education, kinda like Sesame Street!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Dont worry Roach .. Keep Feeching / Catching ! Greens to you for holding your cool.


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

can't believe I read even part of this thread.


----------



## Back Bay boy (Apr 7, 2010)

Its been one of the best threads I have ever read.And I read it all 2.LOL


----------



## Brio (May 12, 2008)

It has been a funny thread to say the least. What I find funny about it is the people that were quick to say great catch and that the nay sayers are just jealous...blah blah blah.... BEFORE he stated that he had made a typo. Nobody was "filling in the blanks"- the guy wrote out word for word that he kept trout illegally. The same people congratulating the "illegal catch" are probably the ones who turn their head at people keeping illegal catches and then wonder why we have the regulations we do on snaps and flounder...
I will say that I don't doubt the guy made a typo and with that in mind, it was a great catch and I would have loved to have been a part of it. I guess, in lamens terms, the part that got me was when every bit of evidence (his written story) pointed to illegal fish- the people that called him out get ridiculed. Call em Jr gamewardens all you want, but these are the ones calling in the poachers and protecting our resources for future generations... It is what it is.


----------



## Back Bay boy (Apr 7, 2010)

Maybe they should be on government payroll.


----------



## The_Hook (Oct 9, 2009)

Brio said:


> It has been a funny thread to say the least. What I find funny about it is the people that were quick to say great catch and that the nay sayers are just jealous...blah blah blah.... BEFORE he stated that he had made a typo. Nobody was "filling in the blanks"- the guy wrote out word for word that he kept trout illegally. The same people congratulating the "illegal catch" are probably the ones who turn their head at people keeping illegal catches and then wonder why we have the regulations we do on snaps and flounder...
> I will say that I don't doubt the guy made a typo and with that in mind, it was a great catch and I would have loved to have been a part of it. I guess, in lamens terms, the part that got me was when every bit of evidence (his written story) pointed to illegal fish- the people that called him out get ridiculed. Call em Jr gamewardens all you want, but these are the ones calling in the poachers and protecting our resources for future generations... It is what it is.


....you had no idea who was with him and who was catching the fish. Put your badge up.


----------



## Brio (May 12, 2008)

like GM...


----------



## Brio (May 12, 2008)

The_Hook said:


> ....you had no idea who was with him and who was keeping the fish. Put your badge up.


Point just made, thanks.
Guess you need to go back and re-read my post.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Hey someone made a conclusion... Lets Jump! LMAO


----------



## OLD-AG (Feb 5, 2010)

I think all you jr. gw's need to pack your sh** and sign up on the Steve Irwin!!


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

WOW, still going!!! I have been through one of them garbage sacks full of popcorn!!! I have salt and butter coming out of my pores!!! I smell like a fricking movie theater!!! OK, let me go get another bag!!! I'll be right back!!!


----------



## juanpescado (Dec 22, 2006)

IS THIS **** STILL GOING ON ???


----------



## Back Bay boy (Apr 7, 2010)

What happened this thread was going so well.


----------

